
Dynamic Style Sheets – Dynamic CSS for dynamic projects - guiCoder
https://github.com/guisouza/dss
======
thebergamo
A very cool project to change the mindset of front-end developers!

------
joaoneto
Doing amazing thins with DSS :)

------
guiCoder
tks =D =D =D =D <3 <3 <3

------
renatoGalvones
Outstanding!

------
superkvn
Very cool...

------
astfarias
WOW

------
suissa
NICE!!!

